# Deputy Sheriff Ricky Issac, Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Ricky Issac, Jr.*

Natchitoches Parish Sheriff's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Saturday, December 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 24
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/8/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Ricky Issac was killed in a single-vehicle crash on Louisiana Highway 1, south of Highway 120, during a period of heavy rain.

His patrol car hydroplaned as he entered a curve on the roadway. The vehicle left the road, went down an embankment, and struck several trees. Despite wearing his seatbelt, Deputy Issac suffered fatal injuries.

Deputy Issac is survived by his expectant wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Victor Jones
Natchitoches Parish Sheriff's Office
200 Church Street
Natchitoches, LA 71457

Phone: (318) 357-7800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21562-deputy-sheriff-ricky-issac-jr#ixzz2EaCu8rb2


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Issac


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Rest in peace sir.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

R.I.P. Deputy Issac


----------

